#ubuntu-sa 2011-07-23
<Vip_freenode> مساء الخير
#ubuntu-sa 2016-07-19
<aboude> السلام عليك
<aboude> شباب ممكن برنامج لتغيير مكان الاشعارات
#ubuntu-sa 2016-07-24
<coe> 91.217.189.42 @isalo
<coe> admin !a!
